# The "Big Apple" - why an apple?



## Cadmus (Oct 17, 2006)

I was asked this earlier and i have been pretty unsuccessful in finding out why _exactly_ is NYC's nickname 'the big *apple*'. 

from the research i understand the origin is unclear so i was wondering if anyone on here could shed some light on why does the metaphore rely on the symbol of an apple as opposed to some other fruit. 

thanks


----------



## subversplat (Oct 17, 2006)

"Rotten at the core" is the second part of the saying that I've heard. Maybe that's got something to do with it?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 17, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_apple


----------



## Cadmus (Oct 17, 2006)

i've read the wikipedia article and it doesn't seem to answer my question but thanks.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 17, 2006)

If I recall correctly there was some idea that it was a refernce to a whore house in NY. Will try and dig something out!


----------



## Errol's son (Oct 30, 2006)

http://www.salwen.com/apple.html


----------

